# Holding wood for plunge routing



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are are few shots showing just one of the many ways that wood can be held for plunge routing. Don't hesitate to ask further questions, none will ever be considered stupid.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi As an engineer we use a clamp called a Mitee Bite to hold work in a mill or a drill. Its a small cam operated clamp used in pairs or more and fits in the tee slot. Operated by an allen key locks the work in very securely between the mitee bite and a fixed block. While I hav'nt used it for routing, it would work as well as it does for holding steel. Having a flat workholding surface and a low profile would not mar the surface. I will photograph when I bring one home.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lemuzz

Talking about tee-track hold downs Rusty came up with a neat way to do it with a tee-slot board almost like a mill table.. 

You may want to take a look at this one also. 

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/9204-1st-try-w-downunder-template-routing.html

=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi L, they sound interesting, I've never come across them, any chance of a photo?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just a butt in post  here's some snapshots of them...

http://www.miteebite.com/

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that piece of education Bj a L. they sure make a wide range which all look expensive. I can see lots of uses for them on my mill and vertical slide that I use when milling on my lathe, however I doubt that their probable cost could be justified in woodworking. Rusty's version fitted into a jig holder is a definite improvement on the one that I have shown and would take no longer to make.
I must make it clear that cams and tee slot systems are not a pre-requisite for this basic system, the wood can be centered in the jig and held in position with a piece of scrap MDF pinned at each side. These two shots show another simple way, the wood is held in place with four pieces of scrap, the template sat on top and centered and held in this position with another four pieces of scrap.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is how I made mine. I wanted it to fit lots of different project sizes so I made it to fit a 16"x20" jig and pattern. The depth of the box is 3 1/2". To make projects in 3/4" stock I use mdf spacers under the jig. This was made almost entirely out stuff I had laying around.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Rusty for coming in here, I know that members would love to see your jig in action and possibly some projects that you have made using it.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Tkx BJ Yes I use the Tee slot kits as shown in their site. From memory not too expensive but you need two and a fixed fence. Steel or MDF packers to make up the difference between your work and the fence. Maybe 6mm cam locking. A nice low profile about 8mm


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I feel like someone just awakening from a very long nap and noticing all the changes. I don't know anything about the jig holders and jigs,skies and anything connected with them. Could some one help me or refer me to a DVD or book. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry,I'm not aware of any DVD's or books covering jig holders, skis etc but if you have the time to hunt through my past threads you'll find heaps of projects showing making of templates, jigs, details of skis and projects made using these items.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

You may want to check out the links below

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/4348-guide-bushing-chart.html

The picture below is Template Tom's 1st. one I think, back in 2004 .
They may have DVD or something by now to help use the ski jig..

==========
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/product/U*PFJ_SET_1/3/21/pivot_frame_jig_for_t5_and_elu_mof_96_.html


After taking a hard look at this type I think I'm going to make one like it in the shop...now I need to look around for some Alum.bar stock and some Poly.block stock to make the jig guides... 

Sure would be a neat way to make Rosettes with a plunge router bit..
The normal rosettes are a bit to small and this would fix that error.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1768

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2008/Main/482


==========



jerrymayfield said:


> I feel like someone just awakening from a very long nap and noticing all the changes. I don't know anything about the jig holders and jigs,skies and anything connected with them. Could some one help me or refer me to a DVD or book. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"After taking a hard look at this type I think I'm going to make one like it in the shop...now I need to look around for some Alum.bar stock and some Poly.block stock to make the jig guides..."

Don't waste your time Bj, I have used the particular skis shown in the photo. and they are a pain in the butt, keep with the ones you have made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
I recalled the donut in the other thread and it looks like a great way to do that job...not to say anything about making rosettes, the cutters are a bit high in price when this type of ski jig could do that job easy...with a standard plunge router bit...


But it will be down the road for me ,maybe when we get some snow and it's a gold day in Denver...good winter project...


========






harrysin said:


> "After taking a hard look at this type I think I'm going to make one like it in the shop...now I need to look around for some Alum.bar stock and some Poly.block stock to make the jig guides..."
> 
> Don't waste your time Bj, I have used the particular skis shown in the photo. and they are a pain in the butt, keep with the ones you have made.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> I recalled the donut in the other thread and it looks like a great way to do that job...not to say anything about making rosettes, the cutters are a bit high in price when this type of ski jig could do that job easy...with a standard plunge router bit...
> 
> 
> ...


Bj, the skis that you made can do everything that the Aluminium ones can and are far easier to adjust so make your "to do" list shorter by crossing them off.
Don't forget that rosette cutters must ONLY be used in a drill press, NEVER in a router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I would never use a rosette cutter in a router BUT I would use a plunge router bit in a router with a template with a hole in it and with a brass guide to make rosettes... 
With the bits below ..
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=10
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?dept=30

I did play with the ski jigs I have and I think I'm going to rework one so it can have 4 bearing to run on the outside of a round holder ( about 12" diam.) just to see how it works...do you recall the speaker studs, something like that but with bearings on them..
to run free on the out side and on the bottom side of the out rigger .

I also played with the circle jig I have ( Jasper ) and it works great for making rosettes.


======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I see where your coming from Bj, but skis aren't necessary or even required, the router sits on the template, unless of course the template is only marginally bigger than the hole in it, but I know that neither of us would do a silly thing like that.
Don't get me wrong guys, there are procedures where the skis make a difficult job so simple that it's difficult to imagine without trying it.


----------

